# Unhappy and want out



## Sky24 (May 1, 2011)

Hi there. My name is Sky. I am 24 years old. I have a 5 year old son by a man who is still in his life. We have equal split custody of him. I am married to a man and have been for a year. We have been together for 3. 

We used to have so much in common but I just don't think I'm happy anymore. I desperately need out. I want to remain single after this for a while. 

We have sex about once per month. I do not enjoy it. He does not talk much and we seem to be completely opposite. He tries and I have as well. But it is not there. We have had conversations about this before. I have told him that i want out. The conversations go ignored. It's like he forgets about them the next day. 

I don't want to be with him any more. There is no counseling out there that can make me change my mind, I just can't do it. I want to remain single and just take care of my son. I may do a little dating here and there but I do not want anything serious for a very very very long time. 

I do not want anymore kids as of now. That may change if I ever fall in love way down the road. 

Anyway, I am unprepared to leave financially. I do not know if I can make it on my own. Single women do it all of the time, but Im not sure if I can. I do not currently have a job. I am looking for one right now. 

With my experience I will only make about 1200 bucks per month. Rent for a 2 bedroom apartment is going to run about 700 bucks, and I have a car payment, insurance, day care. Then I have to think about food and gas. 

I do not know anyone that could roommate with me. I'm at a lost. Does anyone have any advice on how to get through this? My husband couldn't make it with one income either......right now I do a little housecleaning to make up for not having a job. Without that, he would most likely not be able to make it. So we are both in the same boat. 

I don't know what to do. If you have any advice, please post. Thanks


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

This post belongs in a different section.

With all the things you have in place, there isn't an out. You either need to get in MC and see if it will work or find something financially. Its really not fair to your husband to be totally disconnected but staying there for financial reasons.

Is family an option?

You either need to try MC or really work at a plan to move on. Do not stay stuck in this rut.

Which Marriages Are Worth Saving?
Do I Really Need A Marriage Counselor?
How to Save Your Marriage
How To Find Affordable Marriage Counseling


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

Sky24 said:


> Hi there. My name is Sky. I am 24 years old. I have a 5 year old son by a man who is still in his life. We have equal split custody of him. I am married to a man and have been for a year. We have been together for 3.
> 
> We used to have so much in common but I just don't think I'm happy anymore. I desperately need out. I want to remain single after this for a while.
> 
> ...


You should be receiving child support too. If not...get it.

CC


----------

